# Panacur - best way to give the liquid form?



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I've always used an oral syringe to give liquid meds, it's the easiest way IMO to give them...


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks. I've been using a standard syringe (minus the needle of course!) that the vet gave me. It works but it's too much to give in one squirt so my poor dog has to endure three squirts. I've never seen a dog despise a medicine so much but apparently most dogs really hate the stuff.

I feel really awful giving him something that he hates so much, he's endured enough in the past few days (a large tooth extraction and excess bleeding which didn't stop as fast as it should) and he's been really worn out and needed to stay three nights at the vets as a result. I feel terrible giving him something so nasty, but I am giving him nice treats in between squirts (which he also has after his evening meal) so I hope that he'll forgive me.

I do hope that there's a better way to give this nasty stuff, there must be a food that masks it?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Try cottage cheese... It's not good, I know. If you had the powder instead it would be far easier, you can put it in some canned cat food and they will eat it up.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Maybe try mixing it with vanilla ice cream?

ETA: or ask your vet how much it would be to switch to powder, if they have it (I suspect they may not if they are having you give such a large quantity of liquid)


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Prism Goldens said:


> Try cottage cheese... It's not good, I know. If you had the powder instead it would be far easier, you can put it in some canned cat food and they will eat it up.


Thanks, I meant to say that I tried some with a good dose of yoghurt but no luck (even though he usually loves yoghurt). Sadly I don't think that powder can be used in this instance due to the required dose. I'll give cottage cheese a go. Any particular flavor, or just plain cottage cheese?


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Siandvm said:


> Maybe try mixing it with vanilla ice cream?
> 
> ETA: or ask your vet how much it would be to switch to powder, if they have it (I suspect they may not if they are having you give such a large quantity of liquid)


Unfortunately I don't think that powder could be used due to the quantity as you suspected.

Vanilla ice cream is an interesting idea, I'll try that too. Is there any other flavor that he could safely have? (not chocolate of course).


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

GoldieMad said:


> Thanks, I meant to say that I tried some with a good dose of yoghurt but no luck (even though he usually loves yoghurt). Sadly I don't think that powder can be used in this instance due to the required dose. I'll give cottage cheese a go.


 How much does your pup weigh? Because it is about 1g of granules per 10 lbs of body weight, so should not be much of a problem unless they don’t have it, which some don’t, for sure.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Siandvm said:


> How much does your pup weigh? Because it is about 1g of granules per 10 lbs of body weight, so should not be much of a problem unless they don’t have it, which some don’t, for sure.


He's nearly 10 years old and weighs about 70 pounds. So that would be 7 grams of powder.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The dosing size container comes w a two sided scoop for 5, 10, 25 and 50 pounds- believe me, it very do-able for a dog your dog's size. I use the powder. It'd be way easier than that much liquid I think. And I know none of mine will decline it even though it isn't tasty because of the cat canned I give it in.
But if you must use the liquid, I would squirt it in the back of the cheek, and close his mouth- then blow in his nose so he swallows. Three times. that's the part that's so hard.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

GoldieMad said:


> He's nearly 10 years old and weighs about 70 pounds. So that would be 7 grams of powder.


Way easier to give 7g of granules mixed in something yummy than 16mL of liquid, IMO. I have had to give Rayder Panacur several times and the second we did granules instead of liquid it was SO much easier! However, you have the liquid, so either follow Prism's advice about direct administration or try to find a vehicle to hide it in. I suppose you could try strawberry ice cream. Just be careful to get one with no artificial sweeteners. However, I am not convinced anything will disguise it successfully -- it really is revolting!


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Prism Goldens said:


> The dosing size container comes w a two sided scoop for 5, 10, 25 and 50 pounds- believe me, it very do-able for a dog your dog's size. I use the powder. It'd be way easier than that much liquid I think. And I know none of mine will decline it even though it isn't tasty because of the cat canned I give it in.
> But if you must use the liquid, I would squirt it in the back of the cheek, and close his mouth- then blow in his nose so he swallows. Three times. that's the part that's so hard.


Thanks, I'll ask the vet about the powder. I am indeed squirting it in the back of the cheek and he is thankfully swallowing it (although sometimes a few drops are scattered!).


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Siandvm said:


> Way easier to give 7g of granules mixed in something yummy than 16mL of liquid, IMO. I have had to give Rayder Panacur several times and the second we did granules instead of liquid it was SO much easier! However, you have the liquid, so either follow Prism's advice about direct administration or try to find a vehicle to hide it in. I suppose you could try strawberry ice cream. Just be careful to get one with no artificial sweeteners. However, I am not convinced anything will disguise it successfully -- it really is revolting!


Thank you. It makes you wonder why the company that produces the stuff doesn't make it more palatable! Naturally I've never tasted it but it smells slightly minty (dogs of course don't like mint, so ........... ).


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Incidentally, is there any difference between the powder/granules and the 10% liquid form of Panacur? I mean with regards to how it works, its efficacy, etc?


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

I've had a couple of additional ideas regarding dosing a dog with Panacur:

a) I have some tins of Royal Canin 'Sensitivity' - it's fairly sticky stuff, I could mush up a number of balls of that (small enough to comfortably swallow) and inject the Panacur into the center of each of those then "seal" them up. This should work with any tinned dog food that will stick together.

alternatively:

b) Buy gelatin capsules and inject the Panacur into those. The larger sizes take about 1ml and my dog needs 16ml - that's 16 capsules but that wouldn't be a problem for him, I could encase them in some of the aforementioned Sensivity food and hand feed just to be sure.

Here's a gelatin capsule size and capacity chart:

https://www.capsuline.com/empty-capsule-size-chart/


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

SIANDVM would know more on the liquid vs granule efficacy- I dk. I used liquid once years ago and never again. The powder is just so much easier (though it really is granules I need to put that word in my word bank). I wouldn't go to the trouble of making caps. It'd be super messy, you can't really fill one w a liquid more than half full and it seems overkill to take twice as many when it could be over and done w a quick squirt or three, no matter whether it is tasty or not (lick your finger- it is awful) I personally wouldn't do that mess... or try to inject a ball of anything, 16 ml is a lot. I can see dog biting down and liquid center getting all over. 
I think you are at the impass- mix it with something amazing and try that, or squirt as you are doing now, OR ask for the granules. He will take those.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

I had the idea of injecting the Panacur into multiple small balls of mushed up tinned food - my dog tends to just swallow things whole so he'd unlikely to bit into one. I'd put 1ml of Panacur into 16 small balls.

As you say, squirting it into his mouth is "quicker" but it's also more stressful for the dog (and me!). I also need to be careful in and around his mouth as he's just had a large tooth pulled and has some stiches.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldieMad said:


> Thank you. It makes you wonder why the company that produces the stuff doesn't make it more palatable! Naturally I've never tasted it but it smells slightly minty (dogs of course don't like mint, so ........... ).



You may want to check with local Pharmacies/Drugstores. There is one in my area that is locally owned, they do custom mixes of pet medications so animals will take them easily.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Prism Goldens said:


> SIANDVM would know more on the liquid vs granule efficacy- I dk. I used liquid once years ago and never again. The powder is just so much easier (though it really is granules I need to put that word in my word bank). I wouldn't go to the trouble of making caps. It'd be super messy, you can't really fill one w a liquid more than half full and it seems overkill to take twice as many when it could be over and done w a quick squirt or three, no matter whether it is tasty or not (lick your finger- it is awful) I personally wouldn't do that mess... or try to inject a ball of anything, 16 ml is a lot. I can see dog biting down and liquid center getting all over.
> I think you are at the impass- mix it with something amazing and try that, or squirt as you are doing now, OR ask for the granules. He will take those.


Absolutely no difference between the granules and the liquid — same stuff, different form (like amoxicillin liquid, the “pink stuff” all kids get, vs amoxicillin capsules adults get). The reason they make it is so smaller critters (under 10 lbs) can be dosed accurately. Or cats. Cats wouldn’t touch any food with the granules so it’s liquid for them. 

Go ahead and try a lick — it’s given to people too, so it’s ok to try. I agree not to bother injecting anything into anything — too much trouble and mess. Even if he hates the liquid, it’s over and done in a few squirts and you can give him lots of treats in between and after. And you can be sure he got the whole dose. I understand not wanting to hurt his surgical site, so I would make sure to do it on the opposite side, obviously. 

BTW, why is he on it, if you don’t mind my asking? I just cannot fathom why they would have you messing around with liquid like this especially with his sore mouth. The only thing I can think is they don’t have the granules or they only have the pre-measured sachets of granules, meaning they would have to dispense multiple sizes per day as the largest pre-measured are, I believe, 4g. Not really any more trouble for you but may increase cost depending on how they charge. Everywhere I have worked has had a 1 lb tub of granules which gets measured out into a sachet for each day’s dose based on the patient’s weight and charges by the gram, but they do come premeasured too.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Believe it or not I found a way to give him the Panacur - mix it in with the Royal Canin "Sensitivity" food. I honestly thought that he would just spit it out but he gobbles it up. I was very surprised but very pleased that he still ate it! He does love the Sensivity food and I can't imagine it completely masks the taste of the Panacur, but obviously it's enough. 


He's taking the Panacur as it was discovered during a tooth extraction and suspicious lump removal that his blood wasn't clotting as well as it should. There are obviously a number of possible causes of this and Lungworm was the most likely one (it's apparently prevalent in my area). His blood was tested for Lungworm and it was negative, but apparently false negatives do happen. Given his other symptoms the vet determined that it was best to dose him up with Panacur just to be on the safe side.


----------

